# Problem z Kamerą Internetową

## Pryka

Witam, dostałem kamerkę internetową i mam z nią mały problem... Nie mam pojęcia jak zmusić ją do działania... Oto ona http://www.global-b2b-network.com/b2b/96/97/505/35129/sell_cmos_pc_camera.html

lsusb przed podłączeniem kamery

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

lsusb po podłączeniu kamery

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 17a1:0118  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 
```

Dochodzi jedynie to Bus 004 Device 003: ID 17a1:0118   żadnych konkretnych informacji... 

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam

----------

## Pryka

Po update-usbids nic nowego się nie dowiedziałem

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 17a1:0118  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Więc skompilowałem jądro tak

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Multimedia devices  --->

   <*> Video For Linux  

    [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer       

      [*] Video capture adapters  --->

       [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

         <*>   USB GSPCA driver

         <*>   USB Video Class (UVC)
```

A potem spróbowałem zainstalować media-video/gspcav1 i media-video/linux-uvc

Obie instalacje kończą się niepowodzeniem...

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250

 * linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing uvcvideo module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux 

Building USB Video Class driver...

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_driver.c: In function ‘uvc_register_video’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_driver.c:1472: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_queue.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c: In function ‘uvc_v4l2_do_ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:989: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘v4l_compat_translate_ioctl’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:989: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘v4l_compat_translate_ioctl’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:989: warning: passing argument 3 of ‘v4l_compat_translate_ioctl’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:989: error: too many arguments to function ‘v4l_compat_translate_ioctl’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c: In function ‘uvc_v4l2_ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:1002: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘video_usercopy’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:1002: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘video_usercopy’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:1002: warning: passing argument 4 of ‘video_usercopy’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:1002: error: too many arguments to function ‘video_usercopy’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.c:1102: error: ‘v4l_compat_ioctl32’ undeclared here (not in a function)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/uvc_v4l2.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/work/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo'

make: *** [uvcvideo] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3286:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2536:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux  

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250/temp/environment'.

 
```

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/gspcav1-20071224

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz'

--2009-03-30 15:14:04--  http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz

Resolving gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl... 62.93.32.21

Connecting to gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl|62.93.32.21|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 214717 (210K) [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz'

100%[======================================>] 214.717      125K/s   in 1,7s    

2009-03-30 15:14:06 (125 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz' saved [214717/214717]

 * gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work

 * Converting gspcav1-20071224/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ..  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224 ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing gspca module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux default 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224 CC=cc modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/decoder/gspcadecoder.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/decoder/gspcadecoder.c: In function ‘pac7311_decode’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/decoder/gspcadecoder.c:764: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/decoder/gspcadecoder.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:54:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:845:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h: In function ‘spca5xxRegRead’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h:95: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h: In function ‘spca_set_interface’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h:278: error: implicit declaration of function ‘warn’

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:853:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h: In function ‘sp5xxfw2_init’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:122: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:136: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:141: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:148: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:176: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h: In function ‘sp5xxfw2_start’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:214: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:230: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca5xx_ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2463: error: implicit declaration of function ‘video_usercopy’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2604: error: ‘v4l_compat_ioctl32’ undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2609: error: unknown field ‘owner’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2609: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2611: error: unknown field ‘type’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2615: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca50x_create_sysfs’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2769: error: implicit declaration of function ‘video_device_create_file’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2780: error: implicit declaration of function ‘video_device_remove_file’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca5xx_probe’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:4301: error: incompatible types in assignment

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/gspcav1-20071224 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3284:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2536:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux default

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/temp/environment'.
```

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## c3l3r1on

moze bys sprobowal kompilacji bez cross'a ?

----------

## mziab

Po pierwsze, nie musisz kompilować media-video/gspcav1 i media-video/linux-uvc, skoro masz je w kernelu. Tak się robiło przed włączeniem tych sterowników do kernela.

Po drugie, obawiam się, że trafiłeś na nieobsługiwany typ kamerki. O ile możesz, radziłbym wymienić na coś sprawdzonego.

----------

## Pryka

No niestety nie mogę wymienić...

----------

## Garrappachc

A próbowałeś tak?

```
emerge v4l v4l2 camorama
```

A potem

```
env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so camorama
```

----------

## Pryka

Nic lipa...

nie widzi kamery nie może się podłączyć

----------

## sebas86

Mam poradę trochę toporną, ale może zadziała... dodaj wsparcie dla wszystkich możliwych urządzeń, próbuj ręcznie ładować sterowniki i sprawdzaj czy pojawiają się urządzenia w /dev.

----------

## jackii

Nie masz co próbować z gspca czy uvc. Tą kamerę widziałem w dwóch wariantach, na sn9c1xx /ta powinna działać bez problemu/ i na sn9c201. Co prawda ta, którą miałem przedstawiała się jako microdia ale i tak nie udało się jej zmusić do działania. Swoją drogą przy kamerkach  nie powinno się raczej używać jąder powyżej 2.6.25. Na posiadane przeze mnie 3. kamerki do tego jądra 2 działały bez problemów, 3. wymagała sterowników microdia. Teraz są problemy ze zmuszeniem do pracy chociaż jednej...

----------

## sebas86

 *jackii wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą przy kamerkach  nie powinno się raczej używać jąder powyżej 2.6.25. Na posiadane przeze mnie 3. kamerki do tego jądra 2 działały bez problemów, 3. wymagała sterowników microdia. Teraz są problemy ze zmuszeniem do pracy chociaż jednej...

 

Chyba przy wspomnianych kamerkach.

----------

## jackii

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *jackii wrote:*   Swoją drogą przy kamerkach  nie powinno się raczej używać jąder powyżej 2.6.25. Na posiadane przeze mnie 3. kamerki do tego jądra 2 działały bez problemów, 3. wymagała sterowników microdia. Teraz są problemy ze zmuszeniem do pracy chociaż jednej... 
> 
> Chyba przy wspomnianych kamerkach.

 Jeśli za wspomnianą uznać np. starą wysłużoną Creative Webcam Vista na spca561?

----------

## sebas86

 *jackii wrote:*   

> Jeśli za wspomnianą uznać np. starą wysłużoną Creative Webcam Vista na spca561?

 

W jądrze (od bodajże 2.6.27 lub 2.6.28 ) jest wsparcie dla spca561. Pamiętać tylko trzeba o dorzuceniu (dla modułów niewspierających innych trybów/formatów danych) o media-libs/libv4l oraz zmiennej LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so - to ostatnie proponuję dodać do np. /etc/env.d/99webcam.

----------

## jackii

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> W jądrze (od bodajże 2.6.27 lub 2.6.28 ) jest wsparcie dla spca561. Pamiętać tylko trzeba o dorzuceniu (dla modułów niewspierających innych trybów/formatów danych) o media-libs/libv4l oraz zmiennej LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so - to ostatnie proponuję dodać do np. /etc/env.d/99webcam.

 Wsparcie do tych kamerek było od dawna, podobnie jak do ov511. Niestety w nowych jądrach wraz z przejściem v4l2 jest coś skopane(?) i te kamerki nie działają zbyt dobrze. Tak się śmiesznie składa, że z posiadanych przeze mnie kamer na nowym jądrze nie działa za dobrze ani ten Creative czy Sonix po kilkadziesiąt zł, ani ruchomy Logitech za prawie 600,-. Za to kupownay w komplecie ze słuchawkami po 15,- Medion na kompilowanym sterowniku microdii sn9c20x sprawuje się lepiej niż dobrze...

----------

## Pryka

Odświeżam temacik bo mam nową kamerę dostałem kolejną kamerę  :Smile:  oto ona http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-931462-0403-QuickCam-Chat/dp/B000FU0XAW

Wie ktoś jakie sterowniki powinny do niej iść?? 

```
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:092e Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Chat
```

Nic podobnego w jądrze nie udało mi się odnaleźć.

Z góry dzięki.

----------

## SlashBeast

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## Pryka

wklejenie tam wyniku polecenia "lspci -n" pokazuje, że wszystkie gniazda USB są puste, więc nic się nie dowiedziałem.

----------

